# new pickup



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

thanks mashunter and all who participated in the deals today.
it was a pleasure to meet you all.
wes


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

The pic is Reallly dark I cant see anything except for some shinny scales get some better pics


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'll photoshop the pic when I get home from work today Wes. Nice meeting you yesterday, let me know if the Geryi made it okay. The golds are all fine swimming around their new tank. Thanks.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

heres photo editor.. only thing i have at work


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Good meeting you in person Wes.

You know we had 5 people there, a few trades, a few sales, cash,lots of big ass fish, rare fish.

We had thousands of dollars of fish in that parking lot :nod:








5 different species I belive, over 20 individual fish

Plus some of those deals involved 2 people not there.

Glad everyone stepped up to the plate, call each other and pick up fish for other people.
glad we could cordinate it.

Big props to Wes, he went out of his way to grab fish for other people more then anyone that was there :nod:









My old tern sounds like he sh*t himself when he saw the monster piraya


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

thanks guys. it was a pleasure meeting all of you. brian your geryi made the trip just fine, alan has them now.
wes


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Good to hear. Yeah it was kinda funny that Wendys parking lot had more types of piranhas in it during that 30 minutes than any store in Ohio ever has.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Was nice meeting everyone and it was amazing how many Piranha were in one Wendy's parking lot in Ohio. Sounds like everyone made it back ok.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

troy you have to change your sig, now you got one serious piraya and tern. that tern was 2nd in pecking order in the caribe schoal and was the smallest fish.
wes


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Updated the sig.

The Tern is the smallest in my tank right now, but you are right he does make himself known :nod: The Piraya seems to still be getting use to the tank. He has found a spot behind my driftwood that has pretty good current. He loves to play in the current.

No issues with anyone so far, they have been doing well.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thats a Big Ass Fish in that Dark Ass Photo. About 11 inches?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

actually he's 14 but the pic doesnt show his whole head and face.
wes


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

he's verry big


----------

